# 10/5/14



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Pcola pier is kinda slow right now (1726), bait is scarce. At the end of the pier you have about 10-15 guys bombing on mahi. 

Is anyone else catch bait? Anyone at Fort Pickens or Sikes catching lady fish or Spanish?


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> bait is scarce. At the end of the pier you have about 10-15 guys bombing on mahi.


Yesterday there was bait everywhere. And of course they are bombing mahi... They bombed the only 4 kings we saw yesterday................


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I was here Friday and it was fun, figured with this weather change it would still be on fire.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

Navarre has been seeing a lot of pelagics lately. Bait is thick there too


----------

